# Have you ever heard of....?



## David43515 (May 7, 2009)

I`m not that well versed in who`s who in FMA. My background is mostly Chinese arts. I`m trying to incorperate more Filipino weapons work into what we do. Can anybody tell me anything about Mike Knauff and Rick Faye? Any background or opinions about thier teaching ability or thier strong points.

         And if you`reipressed or not please tell why. Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2009)

Doesn't ring a bell for me! Sorry.


----------



## tellner (May 7, 2009)

David43515 said:


> I`m not that well versed in who`s who in FMA. My background is mostly Chinese arts. I`m trying to incorperate more Filipino weapons work into what we do. Can anybody tell me anything about Mike Knauff and Rick Faye? Any background or opinions about thier teaching ability or thier strong points.



I don't know Mike Knauff.

Rick Faye is a real treasure. It's difficult to speak too highly of him. He's one of the best students Guru Inosanto has ever turned out. He's been doing this for a long time and has been relentless in continuing his education. Rick is an excellent teacher and practitioner as well as an incredibly decent man. You cannot go wrong training with him.


----------



## David43515 (May 7, 2009)

tellner said:


> I don't know Mike Knauff.
> 
> Rick Faye is a real treasure. It's difficult to speak too highly of him. He's one of the best students Guru Inosanto has ever turned out. He's been doing this for a long time and has been relentless in continuing his education. Rick is an excellent teacher and practitioner as well as an incredibly decent man. You cannot go wrong training with him.


 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## stickarts (May 8, 2009)

I went to a Mike Knauff seminar many years ago and I found him to be well spoken and he presented some interesting material. I enjoyed the seminar. Beyond that I don't know much else about him.


----------



## David43515 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Stickarts. That`s good to know. Nothing is as frustrating as seeing a teacher who is skilled, but isn`t well spoken and can`t explain what he`s doing or why.


----------



## lhommedieu (May 15, 2009)

Rick Faye is a highly-regarded FMA teacher.  I've looked at some of his instructional videos and found them first-rate. 

Best,

Steve


----------

